# I found an Iphone! Where's the owner?



## Alex (26/7/15)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/7/15)

That's amazing..  hope that girl pays them back in kind double fold

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (27/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> That's amazing..  hope that girl pays them back in kind double fold
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



you mean: "..... until double folded"


----------



## annemarievdh (27/7/15)

Hahaha this is excellent, the guy is so funny and sweet. And I love the accent...

Hope the girl get the msg, will be a nice end to the story.


----------

